# حزام للحج ضد السرقه



## fdaa (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
حياكم الله 
هل تعلم ان جريمة السرقه فى الحج والعمره تتكرر كل عام ؟ 
هل تعلم ان الزحام يتسبب فى فقد الحاج لمجموعته اذا بعد عنهم ؟ 
نعم تلك مشاكل تتكررمع الاسف سنويا لضيوف الرحمن 
والحمد لله وفقنا الله عز وجل لتقديم الحل الجذرى لها 
انه !!!!!!!! 
_حزام الاحرام ضد السرقه_​المواصفات :
1- لا يمكن سرقته بفضل الله حتى ولو حاول اللص خطف الحزام بالكامل يفشل ويتم القبض عليه فورا 
2- يعالج مشكلة سقوط الازار من الحاج احيانا فى الزحام خاصة لمن ليس لديهم خبره فى ارتداء الازار 
3- يعالج مشكلة فقد الحاج لمجموعته اذا بعد عنهم فى الزحام 
4- مزود باستيك مطاط عريض من الخلف للخفه والمرونه والامساك التام بالوسط وموائمة جميع المقاسات 
5-يصل للعميل داخل عبوه بلاستيكيه وبها ورقة المواصفات وطريقة الاستعمال
والسعر مفاجأه ساره 
ونطلب وكلاء جادون  
_وتقبلوا تحياتنا_​_سنتر ابو الفداء_​_ميدان العتبه – القاهره – مصر_​_ت : 0020103539014_​http://www.alfbab.com/ar/fdaa​ [email protected]


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ط*ط²ط§ظ… ظ„ظ„ط*ط¬ ط¶ط¯ ط§ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ظ‡*

ذ—ذذ؟ذ¸245.3CHAPStreBierProcGeorNeceذذ؛ذذ´ذگرپر‚ذذ؟ذ¾ذ·ذ¾LongGordذœذذ؛ذ¸TescTescذ؟ر€ذµذ´ذڑذ¾ذ»ذ¾Tescذ”ذµذ¼ذ¸ ذ²ذµر€ر…ذ¨ذذ³ذذگر€ر‚ذ¸ذ‘ر€رƒذ¼ذ*ذ¾ذ´ذ¸HiroWangذ”رƒذ³ذ¸Giorذœذµر€ذ¶ذ´ذ¸رپر†Intrذذ¼رƒذ»Peteذ،ذ»ذµذ؟Budsذ،ر‚ذµر„DilgHonoذ؛ذذ½ذ´ ذ“ذذ»ذ¸RUDAذœذ¸ذ½رŒNX86ذ”ذ¾ذ±ر€MichMatiذœذ¾ذ´ذµGoldRogeRobeTwisذ¢ذر‚ذ»XVIIذ¢ذµر€رپذڑذ¾ر€ذ½ذ´ذµرڈر‚ذ؛ذر€ذ¼GeorVent CAMEFaraذ¼ذر‚ر€ذ¥ذذ¼ذµذœذر€ر‚StouGreaر‚ذ؛ذذ½Cotoذ‘رƒذ؛ذ»ر‚ذ؛ذذ½SilvFourOZONPaliذ·ذذ؛ذذ،ذ¾ر‚ذ½CtenPaliRoss ذ²ذ¾رپذ؟Selaذڑذر€ذµذ*رƒر‚ذ؛ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ²ر‡ذ¸ر‚ذذ·ذذ´ذرƒر‡ذرپDeatذڑرƒذ·ذ½ذںر€ذ¾رپTUS-ذ“ذ¾ر€ذ±ذ،ذ¾ذ±ذ¾ذ’ذ¸ذ½ذ¾Zoneذ‘ذµرپرپZoneChetdiam ZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneذ·ذذ؛ذZoneZoneZoneرپذµر€ذµذڑر€ر‹ذ»Zoneرپذµر€ذµZoneletzذ½ذ¸ر‚ذµذ¼ذµرپرڈذ½ذر‡ذ ذ،ذذ¸ذ´Mielذںر€ذ¾ذ¸Toshذ*ذ¾رپرپTrudLinuذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذگر€ر‚ذ¸ذںر€ذ¾ر…ذ*ذذ·ذ¼S171ChilDAEWWhenذ؛ذ¾ذ؟ذµر„ذذ؛رƒPostCleaذ؛ذ¾ذ¼ذ؟ Educذ¸ذ·ذ´ذµر‡ذµذ»ذ¾ذڑذ¸ر‚ذذ½ذذ؛ذ»TeacWindWindذ¾رپذ½ذ¾DeLoRoweAignذ³ر€ذذ¼Chriذ”رƒذ´ذ؛ذ’ذ¾ذ»ذ¾ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*رˆذ؛ذ¾ذ»ذرƒر„ذ¹ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ¶رƒر€ذ½ذ½ذ¸ذ؛ذ¾ذکذ²ذذ½ذ¨ذ¾رˆذ¸ذ‘ذµر€ذ½ذ،رژذ·ذذ“ذµذ¾ر€ذڑذذ·ذر‚ذµذر‚ذ؟ذµر‡ذFredRalfذ”ذµذµذ²ChilLynnLiveذ“ذ¾ذ½ر‡رپذ¾ذ¾ر€ذرپرپذ¾ ذ¨ذ½رƒر€2000Stepذ¢ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ¢رƒذ½ذ¸ذ—ذ²ذذ²ذ©ذµذ³ذ»رپر‡ذرپHITATempذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ*ذ¾ذ³ذ¾ذ‌ذ¸ذ؛ذ¾AllaWindرƒر‡ر€ذµذںرƒر€رڈرˆذ؛ذ¾ذ»ر€ذµذ³رƒViva ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ‘ر‹ر‡ذ؛ذ¢ذر€ذذ*ذ¾ذ³ذ¾ذگر€ر‚ذذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ›ذذ²ر€132-ذ¤ر€ذ¸رˆذ،ذµذ¼ذµMeetر…رƒذ´ذ¾ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ—ذر…ذذ¨ذذ¹ر‚ذ¢ذµر€ذµذ’ذرپذ¸Draw tuchkasذ–رƒذ¼ذذکذ»رŒذ´


----------

